# UFC Fight Night 61 GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Feb 25, 2015)

I made some GIF's from the fight between Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva and Frank Mir. Really surprised how well and fast Mir moved. Plus he fought orthodox. His time off he switched from southpaw to orthodox and he looked awesome!












More GIFs at:

[URL='http://www.stickgrappler.net/...r Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 19, 2015)

Stickgrappler said:


> I made some GIF's from the fight between Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva and Frank Mir. Really surprised how well and fast Mir moved. Plus he fought orthodox. His time off he switched from southpaw to orthodox and he looked awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[img=[url="http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=machida%20%20rua%20gifs&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=machida%20rua%20gifs&sc=0-0&sp=-1&sk=#a[/img]"]machida rua gifs - Bing Images[/url]"]


----------

